# Question about rooting to the ground with both feet



## simpson101 (Mar 31, 2007)

In kung-fu as well as other martial arts styles, you root yourself to the ground on both feet and twist your hips and punch. Say if I'm in a 50/50 stance (50% of weight on one leg and 50% of the other) I can't feel the root on my legs and feet. I feel that the root is more right down between my legs and feet (like a pole running down the middle to the ground). Same thing applies to the bow stance and horse stance. In the horse stance, I can feel the strain on the thigh muscles, but don't feel any weight below the knees.

In contrast, in boxing, where you root on one leg only and pivot the other, you can feel the connection to the ground on that one leg. 

But in kung-fu with two legs trying to root, you can't feel the root. I believe I got the upper body mechanics right and I'm tucking in my butt, but I can't feel the weight on the bottom of my feet like I'm supposed to.


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 1, 2007)

simpson101 said:


> In kung-fu as well as other martial arts styles, you root yourself to the ground on both feet and twist your hips and punch. Say if I'm in a 50/50 stance (50% of weight on one leg and 50% of the other) I can't feel the root on my legs and feet. I feel that the root is more right down between my legs and feet (like a pole running down the middle to the ground). Same thing applies to the bow stance and horse stance. In the horse stance, I can feel the strain on the thigh muscles, but don't feel any weight below the knees.
> 
> In contrast, in boxing, where you root on one leg only and pivot the other, you can feel the connection to the ground on that one leg.
> 
> But in kung-fu with two legs trying to root, you can't feel the root. I believe I got the upper body mechanics right and I'm tucking in my butt, but I can't feel the weight on the bottom of my feet like I'm supposed to.



I'm no expert on this, but would just say first, don't try so hard; second, give it time. It'll come. But may take a few years before it becomes as obvious as you're looking for. To me, this is really an internal principle, and the internal arts, or developing internal energy while starting from an external art, take time (I've been told anyway--don't partake in that way myself). But it will happen. 

Kinda like this: ever try to pick up a toddler that didn't want to be picked up? That's rootedness. Somehow we unlearn it while growing up. But it can be relearned if we're patient (don't worry about what you can 'feel'--just keep practicing). One day you'll just realize people are having a hard time moving you in practice. You've developed rootedness. Hope this helps. 

Internal people and others with more knowledge please chime in. (Xue Sheng, are you out there?).


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Simpson 101,

After I answered your query, noticed the exact same post in the CMA section. Here at MT, we usually just enter a post in one section. This avoids confusion and saves time. For example, I would not have posted what I did had I seen the other responses first. So please, help us all out and only post a question in one place.

Thanks! ~kidswarrior


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 2, 2007)

simpson101 said:


> In kung-fu as well as other martial arts styles, you root yourself to the ground on both feet and twist your hips and punch. Say if I'm in a 50/50 stance (50% of weight on one leg and 50% of the other) I can't feel the root on my legs and feet. I feel that the root is more right down between my legs and feet (like a pole running down the middle to the ground). Same thing applies to the bow stance and horse stance. In the horse stance, I can feel the strain on the thigh muscles, but don't feel any weight below the knees.
> 
> In contrast, in boxing, where you root on one leg only and pivot the other, you can feel the connection to the ground on that one leg.
> 
> But in kung-fu with two legs trying to root, you can't feel the root. I believe I got the upper body mechanics right and I'm tucking in my butt, but I can't feel the weight on the bottom of my feet like I'm supposed to.


 
I think you are confusing feeling the weight of your stance with rootedness.  Your desciption of what you are feeling when in horse or mountain-climbing stance sounds like you are rooted to me.  This concept is not so much a feeling of weight as it is a feeling of balance and confidence in your footing.  When in hung-bu (50/50 stance) you should feel evenly divided and comfortable.  It should feel like there is an extension from you down into the ground.  Once you have that feeling in your stances it is easier to move from one to another.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Apr 16, 2007)

It'll take some time to get the rooting feeling down. My best advice is RELAX, you can't feel jack if you're tensed. You really have to be able to "feel the flow".  

PS: Nobody read anything weird into that statement. ;-)


----------



## Steel Tiger (Apr 16, 2007)

IWishToLearn said:


> It'll take some time to get the rooting feeling down. My best advice is RELAX, you can't feel jack if you're tensed. You really have to be able to "feel the flow".
> 
> PS: Nobody read anything weird into that statement. ;-)


 
Do you realise what rooting is a synonym for down here?


----------



## IWishToLearn (Apr 16, 2007)

Figured it out.


----------



## seasoned (May 10, 2007)

simpson101 said:


> In kung-fu as well as other martial arts styles, you root yourself to the ground on both feet and twist your hips and punch. Say if I'm in a 50/50 stance (50% of weight on one leg and 50% of the other) I can't feel the root on my legs and feet. I feel that the root is more right down between my legs and feet (like a pole running down the middle to the ground). Same thing applies to the bow stance and horse stance. In the horse stance, I can feel the strain on the thigh muscles, but don't feel any weight below the knees.
> 
> In contrast, in boxing, where you root on one leg only and pivot the other, you can feel the connection to the ground on that one leg.
> 
> But in kung-fu with two legs trying to root, you can't feel the root. I believe I got the upper body mechanics right and I'm tucking in my butt, but I can't feel the weight on the bottom of my feet like I'm supposed to.


 
I am never opposed to a good book. Although a hands on instructor is essential a good book is something you can spend time pondering on. The inner Structure of Tai Chi by Mantak Chia & Juan Li. is one of these books. I have found that even though I study and teach Okinawan GoJu a lot of the information in this book has helped me to understand my art better.


----------

